#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Άλλες εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Εκτιμήσεις >  > > >  >  >  Εμπορική αξία χώρου στάθμευσης

## Apostolia

Καλημερα!! να ρωτησω κατι αν μια κατοικια εχει εμπορικη αξια 800¤/τμ το γκαραζ της τι τιμη θα μπορουσε να εχει?

----------


## Xάρης

Σ' έναν χώρο στάθμευσης δεν θα υπολόγιζα την εμπορική αξία με το τετραγωνικό μέτρο αλλά κατ' αποκοπή.
Στην εμπορική αξία παίζει μεγάλο ρόλο η περιοχή, η ζήτηση για κλειστούς χώρους στάθμευσης κ.λπ.

Π.χ. σε προάστια όπου υπάρχουν πολυτελείς κατοικίες και κάτοικοι με ακριβά αυτοκίνητα που δεν θέλουν να τα έχουν εκτεθειμένα στις καιρικές συνθήκες και σε κοινή θέα, η εμπορική αξία ενός κλειστού χώρου στάθμευσης μπορεί να φτάσει στο 1/2 (ίσως και παραπάνω) της αξίας κύριου χώρου χρήσης. 

Υπολογίζουμε τον χώρο στάθμευσης σε 5,00*3,00=15,00τμ και κάνοντας την αναγωγή ανά τετραγωνικό καταλήγουμε σ' αυτό που ζητάς.

Σε περιοχή όπου η εμπορική αξία είναι 800¤/τμ, όπως αναφέρεις και υπάρχουν επαρκείς υπαίθριοι κοινόχρηστοι χώροι στάθμευσης, ποια μπορεί να είναι η ζήτηση για κλειστούς χώρους στάθμευσης; Σε μια τέτοια περίπτωση, ακόμα και αν η εμπορική αξία για κύριο χώρο ήταν διπλάσια στα 1.600¤/τμ, η εμπορική αξία ενός κλειστού χώρου στάθμευσης θα είναι πολύ μικρότερη από το 1/2.

Υπάρχουν στην περιοχή διαθέσιμες προς ενοικίαση θέσεις στάθμευσης; Ποιες οι τιμές ανά μήνα; 
Βάσει αυτών υπολόγισε την εμπορική αξία.

----------

